# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Մերժվածների ակումբ

## Grigorius

Դոն ժուան լինեք թե Պողոս բոլորին էլ կարոհղ են մերժել ,ինչպես 2 տարի առաջ ինձ....պատմեք ձեր պատմությունը

----------


## lili-4

> Դոն ժուան լինեք թե Պողոս բոլորին էլ կարոհղ են մերժել ,ինչպես 2 տարի առաջ ինձ....պատմեք ձեր պատմությունը


Թեման բացել ես, լավ ես արել, ապրի արևդ :Ok: :Դե հիմա դու էլ սկսի, բա չիմանա՞նք, թե երկու տարի առաջ ինչ է եղել :Think:

----------

Moon (21.03.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Թեման բացել ես, լավ ես արել, ապրի արևդ:Դե հիմա դու էլ սկսի, բա չիմանա՞նք, թե երկու տարի առաջ ինչ է եղել


ես էլ եմ համաձայն, շատ խիստ անձնական հարց է նախ, այնպես որ անկեղծություն անկեղծությամբ: Պիտի սկսես դու

----------


## Արամ

Ախր, ով կհամարձակվի նույնիսկ իր ծնողներին չասած գաղտնիքը ասի ավելի քան 2000 մարդու?

----------


## Mesrop

> Ախր, ով կհամարձակվի նույնիսկ իր ծնողներին չասած գաղտնիքը ասի ավելի քան 2000 մարդու?


հենց էդա էտի ավելի հաշտա, քան ծնողին ասելը… ստեղ սաղ համարյա հասակակիցներ են, ու ընկերական ես իրանց հետ… կարելի է կիսվել…  :Smile: 
ինձ չեն մերժել  :Smile:  բայց շատ առաջարկություն չեմ արել… մի 3 անգամ…  :Smile:

----------


## Grigorius

իհարկե կկիսվեմ,,ես ճիշտն ասեմ մի քիչ հիստերիկ,վայրենի,ագռեսիվ տղա էի անցումային տարիքում,հիմա էլ մեկ մեկ բռնկվում եմ..
Նրա անունը չեմ ասի,բայց կասեմ,որ հայտնի պապա ունի հայտնի ուզողներ,հիմա էլ հարուստ նշանած..,անունը պայմանական ասեմ Աֆռօդիտե
13-18 տարիքում ես սիրել եմ նրան(հետո հասկացա որ ինքը բետոնա իրա 4գլխանի պապայի,ավելի շուտ բաբայի նման......ռաբիզների աղբակույտ,....էտ բետոն աֆռօդիտեի բոլոր ընկերուհիները ինձ էին ուզում ու էտ խեղճ մուտանտին իմ դեմ էին հանում խանդից.ՈՒ ամենաահավորը  էտ իդիօտկեքից մեկն զանգումա բաբայենց դղյակ ու ասումա,որ ես իրա աղջկան նեղացնում եմ.Գալիսա աֆռօդիտեի Սարի պես ախպերը(որն ատամհատիկին երեվի չագուչ էր վերցրել) ինձնից 7 տարի մեծ.....ու մինչեվ հիմա ողնաշարային ուժեղ ցավեր եմ ունենում.....
շարունակելի

----------

Apsara (01.05.2011), Lion (21.03.2009)

----------


## Mesrop

բլյա… հմ…  ծանր դեպք ա…  :Smile: 
ատամհատիկին չագուչ… վախ իմարեվ բացեց…  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (01.05.2011)

----------


## John

երբեք չեմ մերժվել… ասե՞մ գաղտնիքը… լավ, ասեմ՝ ԵՐԲԵՔ ոչ մի աղջկա առաջարկություն չեմ արել…

----------


## Firegirl777

> իհարկե կկիսվեմ,,ես ճիշտն ասեմ մի քիչ հիստերիկ,վայրենի,ագռեսիվ տղա էի անցումային տարիքում,հիմա էլ մեկ մեկ բռնկվում եմ..
> Նրա անունը չեմ ասի,բայց կասեմ,որ հայտնի պապա ունի հայտնի ուզողներ,հիմա էլ հարուստ նշանած..,անունը պայմանական ասեմ Աֆռօդիտե
> 13-18 տարիքում ես սիրել եմ նրան(հետո հասկացա որ ինքը բետոնա իրա 4գլխանի պապայի,ավելի շուտ բաբայի նման......ռաբիզների աղբակույտ,....էտ բետոն աֆռօդիտեի բոլոր ընկերուհիները ինձ էին ուզում ու էտ խեղճ մուտանտին իմ դեմ էին հանում խանդից.ՈՒ ամենաահավորը  էտ իդիօտկեքից մեկն զանգումա բաբայենց դղյակ ու ասումա,որ ես իրա աղջկան նեղացնում եմ.Գալիսա աֆռօդիտեի Սարի պես ախպերը(որն ատամհատիկին երեվի չագուչ էր վերցրել) ինձնից 7 տարի մեծ.....ու մինչեվ հիմա ողնաշարային ուժեղ ցավեր եմ ունենում.....
> շարունակելի



Դե ինչ, ինձ ռաջարկություն անողներին, նույնիսկ մեժելու դեպքում, այդպիսի վատություն չեմ արել, ճիշտ է մեկը համենայն դեպս կռիվ սարքել է, բայց ես դրա մասին մինչև մերժելը չեմ իմացել, ու դա եղել է հենց իմ պատվի համար, մենակ ինքն է իր ընկերների հետ ջարդել ում որ պետք է....
Չեմ սիրում ոչ բառը... բայց երբեմն դա ուղղակի անհարժեշտ է

----------


## Ungrateful

> իհարկե կկիսվեմ,,ես ճիշտն ասեմ մի քիչ հիստերիկ,վայրենի,ագռեսիվ տղա էի անցումային տարիքում,հիմա էլ մեկ մեկ բռնկվում եմ..
> Նրա անունը չեմ ասի,բայց կասեմ,որ հայտնի պապա ունի հայտնի ուզողներ,հիմա էլ հարուստ նշանած..,անունը պայմանական ասեմ Աֆռօդիտե
> 13-18 տարիքում ես սիրել եմ նրան(հետո հասկացա որ ինքը բետոնա իրա 4գլխանի պապայի,ավելի շուտ բաբայի նման......ռաբիզների աղբակույտ,....էտ բետոն աֆռօդիտեի բոլոր ընկերուհիները ինձ էին ուզում ու էտ խեղճ մուտանտին իմ դեմ էին հանում խանդից.ՈՒ ամենաահավորը  էտ իդիօտկեքից մեկն զանգումա բաբայենց դղյակ ու ասումա,որ ես իրա աղջկան նեղացնում եմ.Գալիսա աֆռօդիտեի Սարի պես ախպերը(որն ատամհատիկին երեվի չագուչ էր վերցրել) ինձնից 7 տարի մեծ.....ու մինչեվ հիմա ողնաշարային ուժեղ ցավեր եմ ունենում.....
> շարունակելի


Հմմ... Ծանր դեպքա, լավա հլը ԼԱՎԵՍ պրցել...
Եսել կյանքում հլը չեմ մերժվել, աստված տա ապագայումել չմերժվեմ... :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> իհարկե կկիսվեմ,,ես ճիշտն ասեմ մի քիչ հիստերիկ,վայրենի,ագռեսիվ տղա էի անցումային տարիքում,հիմա էլ մեկ մեկ բռնկվում եմ..
> Նրա անունը չեմ ասի,բայց կասեմ,որ հայտնի պապա ունի հայտնի ուզողներ,հիմա էլ հարուստ նշանած..,անունը պայմանական ասեմ Աֆռօդիտե
> 13-18 տարիքում ես սիրել եմ նրան(հետո հասկացա որ ինքը բետոնա իրա 4գլխանի պապայի,ավելի շուտ բաբայի նման......ռաբիզների աղբակույտ,....էտ բետոն աֆռօդիտեի բոլոր ընկերուհիները ....


Այ էս պահը լավ չէր :Nono: 
Եթե իրան սիրել ես,նշանակում ա ինչ որ բան եղել ա,չէ նրա մեջ,որ քեզ գրավել ա :Smile: 
Եվ ոնց հասկանում եմ,13-18 տարեկանում տենց չես մտածել,որ ինքը բետոն ա :LOL:  :Smile: 
ուղղակի ջղայնացած ես,դրանիցա :Smile: 
Պարզապես պետք է ամեն վատ բան մոռանաս :Smile: /ու ինքը էդքան էլ բոբո չի երևա :Smile: /

----------


## BOBO

Յա!!! Էս ինձ ըստե ձեն տվող ա եղել:  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (01.05.2011), Mariam1556 (22.03.2009), Vaho (22.03.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> իհարկե կկիսվեմ,,ես ճիշտն ասեմ մի քիչ հիստերիկ,վայրենի,ագռեսիվ տղա էի անցումային տարիքում,հիմա էլ մեկ մեկ բռնկվում եմ..
> Նրա անունը չեմ ասի,բայց կասեմ,որ հայտնի պապա ունի հայտնի ուզողներ,հիմա էլ հարուստ նշանած..,անունը պայմանական ասեմ Աֆռօդիտե
> 13-18 տարիքում ես սիրել եմ նրան(հետո հասկացա որ ինքը բետոնա իրա 4գլխանի պապայի,ավելի շուտ բաբայի նման......ռաբիզների աղբակույտ,....էտ բետոն աֆռօդիտեի բոլոր ընկերուհիները ինձ էին ուզում ու էտ խեղճ մուտանտին իմ դեմ էին հանում խանդից.ՈՒ ամենաահավորը  էտ իդիօտկեքից մեկն զանգումա բաբայենց դղյակ ու ասումա,որ ես իրա աղջկան նեղացնում եմ.Գալիսա աֆռօդիտեի Սարի պես ախպերը(որն ատամհատիկին երեվի չագուչ էր վերցրել) ինձնից 7 տարի մեծ.....ու մինչեվ հիմա ողնաշարային ուժեղ ցավեր եմ ունենում.....
> շարունակելի


Խնդրում եմ չնեղանաս, բայց ծիծաղս եկավ, ոչ թե պատմությանդ այլ գռածդ ձևի վրա, իմանայի շուտ կկարդայի, սաղ օրը հոտած եմ եղել :LOL: 
Լավ ինչ ասեմ տենց անմակարդակ դեպքեր պատահում են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ապա չեմ մերժվել, քանզի տղաներին ուղիղ չեմ ասել սիրո մասին, այսինքն տղաներին չէ, տղային, մեկնա եղել: Ուղղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում կարողացել եմ ընդհանուր ինչ-որ շփման եզրեր գտնել ու մտերմանալ: Իհարկե հետո ասել եմ, որ ես շատ շուտվանից եմ իրեն սիրում:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մերժելուն, աշխատել եմ մարդու ինքնասիրությանը չդիպչել, չնեղացնել, չհիասթափացնել, այլ խոսել իր լեզվով ու բացատրել:
Կռիվներին դեմ եմ, եթե եղել է ապա չգիտեմ դրանց մասին:

----------


## Grigorius

> Խնդրում եմ չնեղանաս, բայց ծիծաղս եկավ, ոչ թե պատմությանդ այլ գռածդ ձևի վրա, իմանայի շուտ կկարդայի, սաղ օրը հոտած եմ եղել
> Լավ ինչ ասեմ տենց անմակարդակ դեպքեր պատահում են:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ապա չեմ մերժվել, քանզի տղաներին ուղիղ չեմ ասել սիրո մասին, այսինքն տղաներին չէ, տղային, մեկնա եղել: Ուղղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում կարողացել եմ ընդհանուր ինչ-որ շփման եզրեր գտնել ու մտերմանալ: Իհարկե հետո ասել եմ, որ ես շատ շուտվանից եմ իրեն սիրում:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մերժելուն, աշխատել եմ մարդու ինքնասիրությանը չդիպչել, չնեղացնել, չհիասթափացնել, այլ խոսել իր լեզվով ու բացատրել:
> Կռիվներին դեմ եմ, եթե եղել է ապա չգիտեմ դրանց մասին:


իսկ այդ տղան հիմա կա?ճիշտ ես ասում պետք է ժամանակի ընթացքում  ընդհանուր ինչ-որ շփման եզրեր գտնել ու մտերմանալ,բայց ես ինչ շփման եզրեր կարող էի գտել էտ օռանգուտանգի,հոգով դեգենեռատի...հետը պետքա մենակ կոսմետիկայից խոսայի կամ էլ  ով ինչքան փող ունի....թող գնա էտ նշանածի հետ ինչքան ուզումա թող խոսա,եթե աստված չաներ էտ Աֆռօդիտեի հետ պսակվեի ու էրեխա ունենայինք մուտանտ կծնվեր,շիզոֆրենիկ....այսինքն երբ օրվա մեջ իմ գեները գերակշռտեին նորմալ մարդ կլներ,աշխատասեր,նպատակասլաց,գրքեր կկարդար ..բայց հենց իրիկունը կգար մոր նման կէշանար,հիստերուկություն կաներ,ախմախ ախմախ կխոսար,թամբալություն կաներ...կդառնար մինի մուտանտ կամ աֆռօդիտե 2դ   փառք աստծո ամեն ինչ ժամանակին վերջացավ

----------


## Grigorius

> Այ էս պահը լավ չէր
> Եթե իրան սիրել ես,նշանակում ա ինչ որ բան եղել ա,չէ նրա մեջ,որ քեզ գրավել ա
> Եվ ոնց հասկանում եմ,13-18 տարեկանում տենց չես մտածել,որ ինքը բետոն ա
> ուղղակի ջղայնացած ես,դրանիցա
> Պարզապես պետք է ամեն վատ բան մոռանաս/ու ինքը էդքան էլ բոբո չի երևա/


Ինքը ախր ընենց  բոյով սիրուն աղջիկ էր,հիմա չգիտեմ ասում են քամակը դարդից մեծացելա,ես 2տարի չեմ նկատել,որ ինքը բետոնա,հետո նկատել եմ ասել եմ լավ էրեխայա հետագայում խելք կհասկացնեմ,1տարի հետո հասկացել եմ որ ինքը իրոք արմատուրայա,մի քանի ամիս էլ պետքա էղել որ հետեվանքները մարսեմ ,իսկ ինձ գրավել իրա սուսուփուսությունն ու խորհրդավորությունը,բայց մարդը գիտեր որ ինքը էշա,դրա համար էլ չեր խոսում....դրանից հետո սկսեցի խուսափել էտ չափից դուրս ինքնամփոփ աղջիկներից

----------

Lion (21.03.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Բա էլ Ինչնա Մերժել


նա վսյակի մերժել ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սենց որ գնա էդ աղջկա կոշիկի համարն էլ կիմանաք  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Էս ի՞նչ կլուբ եք ստեղ բացել  
> 
> Որ թեման բացում ես  Հայկի դեպքն եք քննարկում//չհաշված զրուցարանները  , չգիտեմ դուք ոնց , բայց իմ համար արդեն տահաճ է :


Հա դե հիմի ընկերները էլ որ օրվա համար են՞: Տղեն նեղվելա, քննարկում ենք, որ լիցքաթափվի, պոդդեռժկա ենք անում: Հո օտա՞ր չի... :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> նա վսյակի մերժել ա


Ժողովուրդ ջան.. 

Մի բան եմ ուզում հստակեցնել... 

*առաջարկությունը մենակ "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, դու ինձ սիրու՞մ ես" –ը չի*

----------

ChildOfTheSky (24.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

*Մի առաջարկ ունեմ* :Smile:  եկեք Հայկոի թեման էն աղջկա հետ կապված վապշե փակենք ակումբում,որտև համ մենք գժվանք արդեն ու հենց մենք էլ անկախ մեզանից աննդհատ Հայկոին էդ աղջկա մասին ենք հիշացնում,համ էն աղջկա ականջները քիչ կկարմրեն ու կվառվեն,Համել Հայկոն կսկսի մոռանալ :Smile:  ու սաղ կանցնի կգնա....

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.03.2009), Ribelle (25.03.2009), Աբելյան (25.03.2009), Երվանդ (25.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (25.03.2009), Ուլուանա (25.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.03.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա դե հիմի ընկերները էլ որ օրվա համար են՞: Տղեն նեղվելա, քննարկում ենք, որ լիցքաթափվի, պոդդեռժկա ենք անում: Հո օտա՞ր չի...


 :Shok:  Դու Հայկի ընկե՞րն ես Լիոն ջան, զանգի հանդիպի, տղուն պոդդերժկա արա , գոտեպնդի   :LOL:  , բայց   երկու ամիս ա  համարյա բոլոր թեմաներում Հայկի դեպքն շոշափվում ա ,  խորհուրդները էլ չասեմ , երևի մի խորհուրդը մի հիսուն անգամ տրվում ա :  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բա էլ Ինչնա Մերժել


հենց էդ ա գործը մերժվելուն չի հասել, թե չէ վախենամ ավելի վատ աներ ասեր

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բայց դա իմ մտքով էլ էր անցնում: Այդ աղջիկը որ ստեղ երևա, վախենամ մեզնից թունդ վիրավորվի...


ոչ թե ձեզնից թունդ կվիրավորվի, այլ միանգամից ինձ տռաս կհանի  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

> Դու Հայկի ընկե՞րն ես Լիոն ջան, զանգի հանդիպի, տղուն պոդդերժկա արա , գոտեպնդի   , բայց   երկու ամիս ա  համարյա բոլոր թեմաներում Հայկի դեպքն շոշափվում ա ,  խորհուրդները էլ չասեմ , երևի մի խորհուրդը մի հիսուն անգամ տրվում ա :


 Քյառթով ասած - հոգեհարազատ անձնավորությունա :LOL:  Էլի հարցեր կա՞ն: *H.a.y.k.o.* ջան, մենք քո հետ ենք :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (08.08.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Առաջարկում եմ  թեմայի  վերնագիրը  փոխել, ոչ թե  մերժվածների  ակումբ, այլ * մերժվածի*  ակումբ :Smile:

----------

Փոքրիկ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

ինչպես  ասում են, ով  վախենում է  պարտվելուց, նա ամբողջ  կյանքում  պարտվում է :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (04.08.2009), Երկնային (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Մեկը կար/չգիտեմ, թանկացնում էր-ինչ էր անում, թե գեշությունս էր պատճառը/, բայց առաջին կուրսից մինչև երրորդ կուրսն ամեն օր մերժում էր:


_էժան ես պրծել, Սուր ջան. բա որ ինձ դասարանից մի տղա առաջին դասարանից մինչև տաս առաջարկություն էր անում ամեն տարի Վալենտինի օրը  արդեն համ ես էի կանխատեսելի, համ ինքը _

----------

Չամիչ (25.03.2009), Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> ինչպես  ասում են, ով  վախենում է  պարտվելուց, նա ամբողջ  կյանքում  պարտվում է


_ընդհանրապես. ինչից վախենում ես, գալիս կպնում ա քեզ_

----------


## Ուրվական

> Քյառթով ասած - հոգեհարազատ անձնավորությունա Էլի հարցեր կա՞ն: *H.a.y.k.o.* ջան, մենք քո հետ ենք


Նույն քյառթով ասած, ցավդ տանեմ, քո հոգեհարազատ անձնավորության ու քո ատնաշենիները շատերին չի հետաքրքրում, այդ թվում, ինձ :Wink: : Ու հարցեր էլ որ լինի, կտանք, չենք սպասի քեզ:
Հայկո, արդեն էս ամեն ինչը նմանվում ա կրկեսի, թարգի, քեզ լուրջ բան եմասում, ամոթ ա արդեն, ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունե՞ս, այ ախպեր :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Նույն քյառթով ասած, ցավդ տանեմ, քո հոգեհարազատ անձնավորության ու քո ատնաշենիները շատերին չի հետաքրքրում


Է հաա... չգրե՞նք:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Է հաա... չգրե՞նք:


Ես չեմ ասում, մի գրեք, բայց շատ ցանկալի ա, որ չգրեք :Smile: :

----------


## Չամիչ

> ընդհանրապես. ինչից վախենում ես, գալիս կպնում ա քեզ


Այո, այո, նաեվ  ասում են  շունը  փախնողի հետեվիցա  ընկնում: :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո, արդեն էս ամեն ինչը նմանվում ա կրկեսի, թարգի, քեզ լուրջ բան եմասում, ամոթ ա արդեն, ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունե՞ս, այ ախպեր


կես ժամ ա էդ եմ ասում

----------


## Ուրվական

> կես ժամ ա էդ եմ ասում


Այ ապրես :Wink:

----------


## Ribelle

> Երրորդ կուրս նոր յան տվի՞ր:
> Կներեք, ստեղ մենակ սիրո առաջարկություն անելուց մերժված լինե՞լն ենք քննարկում: Եթե չէ, մի բան էլ ասեմ, Կանադայի վիզաները փակվել ա, սաղին մերժում են, բա


 :Smile: օֆֆտոպ
ով ա ասել որ բոլորին մերժում են՞ :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր հարևանս մերսեդեսն էր բակում լվանում, ասեցի «ինձ կտա՞ս», էն էլ մերժեց... որ չմերժեր, հիմա մերսեդես կունենայի... չէ, մեր օրն էլ օր չի: Անդամագրվում եմ ձեր ակումբ  :Blush:

----------

Elmo (19.06.2009), Ribelle (25.03.2009), Երկնային (25.03.2009), Կաթիլ (25.03.2009), Ուլուանա (25.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուզած-չուզածը ո՞րն աՀեռուստացույցով օրական 1000 սիրուն աղջիկ ես տեսնում,արտաքինից կատարալ ու ըստ ընկերների նկարագրության՝ևս կատարյալ.նշանակում ա օրական 1000 անգամ սիրահարվում ես ուզած-չուզա՞ծ


Ուզած-չուզածը էն ա, որ բոլորը էդքան ուզում են, բայց ոչ մեկի հետ երբեք չի լինում: Էն «սեր առաջին հայացքից», «քնած գեղեցկուհի», «ձիով ասպետ»- բան-ման պահերից ա: Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ չսիրահարվելուս պատճառն ինձ համար հենց իդեալականի որոնումն ա, ու, շարունակելով միտքս, գիտեմ, որ կսիրահարվեմ միայն էն աղջկան, ով ինձ համար ոչ մի թերություն չունենա: Կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրահարվի, պետք չի: Հա, ես պերֆեկցիոնիստ եմ, դու՝ չէ: Իսկ էդ հազար-հազար սիրուն աղջիկները ամեն մեկը հազար թերություն ունի, որոնցից մեկն էլ միայն հեռուստացույցով երևալն է:




> Լիքը դեպքեր կան,երբ սիրահարվում ես մեկին,ով ոչ սիրուն ա,ոչ էլ եսիմ ինչ մի առավելություն ունի,բայց սիրտդ կպնում ա ու վերջ.նշանակում ա ինքը ավելի լավն էր,քան նախորդը,որը ամեն ինչով կատարյալ է՞ր


Տենց դեպք չկա: «Ամեն ինչով կատարյալ» բառերը ինձ համար հերիք են՝ էս միտքը որպես աբսուրդ որակելու համար:




> Շատերը կան/էդ թվում  և ես/,որ փախչում են կատարելությունից


Ես դեպի կատարելությունն եմ փախչում  :Smile: :

----------


## Հայկօ

Խփել չկա  :Beee: :

----------


## Dayana

> Էսօր հարևանս մերսեդեսն էր բակում լվանում, ասեցի «ինձ կտա՞ս», էն էլ մերժեց... որ չմերժեր, հիմա մերսեդես կունենայի... չէ, մեր օրն էլ օր չի: Անդամագրվում եմ ձեր ակումբ


Սատանեն ասումա դու էլ գրանցվի հա  :Jpit:  
Չուկ ջան, ես քեզ համար Մերսեդես կգնեմ, պուլտով  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ մնացածին ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ կարող են իրենց երկրորդ կեսին գտնլ www.be2.com  համակարգի միջոցով  :Hands Up: 


Շոֆս տեսելա է ինչ մարկետինգի մասնագետ ա կորցնում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Սատանեն ասումա դու էլ գրանցվի հա  
> Չուկ ջան, ես քեզ համար Մերսեդես կգնեմ, պուլտով 
> Իսկ մնացածին ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ կարող են իրենց երկրորդ կեսին գտնլ www.be2.com  համակարգի միջոցով


Դայ, գտա, նենց գեշ էր, որ սիրտս կանգնեց, տնաշեն, էդ սայթը հաստատ խաբում ա, իմ երկրորդ կեսը չէր կարող տենց գեշ լիներ... կարգին սիրուն մերս ա իրականում՝ պուլտով  :Cool:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Խփել չկա :


Հայկ ես մատիկով միհատ խփում եմ :Blush:  տենց դեպք եղելա իմ հետ ,որ ամեն ինչով էտ մարդը ինձ համապատասխանելա,մենակ սիրտս հենց սկզբից չկպավ ու չկպավ :Dntknw:

----------

Մանե (25.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, գտա, նենց գեշ էր, որ սիրտս կանգնեց, տնաշեն, էդ սայթը հաստատ խաբում ա, իմ երկրորդ կեսը չէր կարող տենց գեշ լիներ... կարգին սիրուն մերս ա իրականում՝ պուլտով


գտար? էն էլ գեշ? հազար եմ ասել, Հնդիկների էջը մի մտեք էլի  :Sad:  լիքը սիրուն-սիրուն Ինդոնեզացի աղջիկներ ուենք կգնան ու Հնդիկներին կբռնացնեն  :Sad:  էն էլ կա պուլտով  :Sad:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Չուկ, էս թեման չես փակելու?  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. Չուկ, էս թեման չես փակելու?


Բա քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ գործընթաց եմ սկսել  :Blush: 
Ուղղակի պուլտը կորցրել եմ, ստիպված քայլ առ քայլ եմ գալիս:

----------

Մարկիզ (25.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ տենց էն Տար Տնտեսի դասախոսին ասեցի գիտելիքս գնահատի ոչ թե հաճախումս.. Բռնեց Բանակ ղրգեց... Ես էլ ե միանում վսյո.. որ գնաք Քցվելու սաղովի ես էլ կնկարեմ կողքից  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մերժվում է: Մերժելիս հաճախ մերժողը չի բացատրում մերժման պատճառները, սակայն իրականում բավական հիմքեր ունենում է դրա համար և արդյունքում ճիշտ է լինում: Հետևաբար այս թեմային մերժելիս չեմ ընկնում բացատրությունների հետևից:*

----------

Աբելյան (25.03.2009)

----------

